# Are there any catfish left?



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I intend to go catfishing around the downtown Cincinnati area next week The river should be down and a slower current with clearer water. Plan is to check out the mill creek area first then if nothing there to head back up to the Big Mac area. I have not seen 1 posting about anyone catching catfish around here just wondering if the commercial fishermen have really cleaned all the catfish. So far I only know of two 5 pounders being caught, that is from my brother,s reported. I just want to have some action!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I spent about 6 hours fishing there a couple of Friday's ago. Went to watch the fireworks after the Reds game, along with about 200 other boats. As for the fishing, 3 small bites, 0 fish! Good luck if ya go.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I fished Tuesday before last for about 4 hours from 9:00 Pm until 1:00. Found a lot of fish on a big pile of under water structure in about 40' of water. I stayed there the whole time to lazy to move. We caught 3 fish & missed one a 6 & 10 lbs. Flathead & a 15 lbs. Blue all on fresh caught shad. The big Flathead was on a live shad the rest were cut shad. I feel like we would have caught more fish if we had moved around. It's going to be slow for a while due to the spawn. The fish are still there, although not as many as there would be without commercial harvest, but not a big enough excuse to not be on the river. Good Luck!!


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

There are still a few left. We have been hitting them decently on the drift. No monsters, biggest around 35 pounds. The fishing definitely isn't what it used to be. Saw 5 trot lines out last week in one stretch of the river. That's 500 hooks to take fish with. doesn't take long for that to add up.

The bite is off a little right now with the spawn too.


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

I had similiar results downtown a few weeks ago. Fished several spots hard for 8 hrs and ended up with 3 dinks. We use to do very well in that stretch but it has been pretty much depleted by commercial harvest from what i understand. I was wondering if some of pools on the ohio would be worth hitting if the commercial fishing pressure is not as bad. Any suggestions?


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

You heard the expression eating us out of house and home thats what the CF is doing to the OHIO with our fish


----------



## bowtechbuck22 (May 10, 2013)

Get to the paylakes boys lmao


----------

